# A little questionnaire on coffee loving and life



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I would be really grateful if as many of you as possible could have a go at this questionnaire.

Since technology really isn't my thing, I have fingers crossed that it works okay. I have checked with Glenn and have the thumbs up for posting, so just need as many as possible to have a bash.

Kindes,

Sophie

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/5RMC9NS


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Done it for you.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Done it but there are some odd anomalies in the survey.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

There were bits I struggled to complete, or could have done with more/different options.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Done with pleasure


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes feel like we need some extra options...


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Jon said:


> Yes feel like we need some extra options...


Alas, I could only have 10 questions, so tried to max on the options. However, it would be great if anyone has any additional thoughts and took a moment to message me.

Kindest,

Sophie


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Jon said:


> Yes feel like we need some extra options...


Let me know any thought - all help and thoughts is really helpful x


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

AMCD300 said:


> Done with pleasure


Ta muchly x


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Done, as above didn't cover all possibilities.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Done it but there are some odd anomalies in the survey.


OOPS . Frankly, I am surprised I managed it all. You are dealing with someone who didn't realise that the gas boiler has celsius and fahrenheit as options and spent a winter subjecting children to hyperthermia. If there is anything you can add, please just let me know.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

There's no 'use it occasionally' option - or 'used it before but not now'.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

PGT said:


> Done, as above didn't cover all possibilities.


Thanks PGT, couldn't include more than 10, so if you have any thoughts it would be great if you could just let me know.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd have liked to see an option for "partner supportive but finances don't allow" as it felt a bit like the options were biased towards antagonism in a relationship rather than factors of finance vs desire.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Done! What's it for?


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

All done. Will send comments later


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

You forgot to ask about football and beer


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You got mine too. Hope it helps (whatever it's for...)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Done. Will be amused to see the results.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Done


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Done


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I just filled it out, but found the options in part 8 cancelled each other out, as I clicked more that 2 boxes a previous tick disappeared.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Missy said:


> There were bits I struggled to complete, or could have done with more/different options.


 I tried to make it female friendly. If in doubt, eat chocolate. It helps me


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > There were bits I struggled to complete, or could have done with more/different options.
> ...


 Where did this suddenly come from? 🤣 (the questionnaire link no longer works, which is not very surprising after over 4 years).


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Doram said:


> Where did this suddenly come from? 🤣 (the questionnaire link no longer works, which is not very surprising after over 4 years).


 I have no idea- this confused me. Easily done, obviously


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

haventadog said:


> I have no idea- this confused me. Easily done, obviously


 Would love to have whatever it is your are on. 😉


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Doram said:


> Would love to have whatever it is your are on. 😉


 Oestrogen. It's a natural state.It makes me, um.....right


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

haventadog said:


> Oestrogen. It's a natural state.It makes me, um.....right


 Technically I think you find:

a) It's a natural that that makes you convinced that you are right...
b) "our" natural state is to (Inwardly) opt for the quieter (safer) option of letting you think that we agree you are right.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Technically I think you find:
> b) "our" natural state is to (Inwardly) opt for the quieter (safer) option of letting you think that we agree you are right.


 female *estrogen* can enhance verbal skills whereas masculine *androgen* can increase performance in mathematical and visuospatial tasks

it could be argued that women are better able to articulate, and men better able to imagine things.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

haventadog said:


> female *estrogen* can enhance verbal skills whereas masculine *androgen* can increase performance in mathematical and visuospatial tasks
> 
> it could be argued that women are better able to articulate, and men better able to imagine things.


 I agree.......... ;-)


----------

